# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  ''Kürt sorunu'' yok, ''Erdoğan sorunu'' var!

## atoybil

''Kürt sorunu'' yok, ''Erdoğan sorunu'' var! 

Kim ne derse desin, ne düşünürse düşünsün, Türkiye'nin bunca derdi, problemi varken, şimdi de "Erdoğan sorunu" ortaya çıkıyor. 
"Türkiye'nin Kürt sorunu var" diyebilen Başbakan Erdoğan, hızlı bir şekilde "sorun" haline geliyor. 
Nitekim, gerek Milli Güvenlik Kurulu'nda, gerek siyaset çevrelerinde Erdoğan'ın şiddetle eleştirildiği haberleri yayılıyor. 
Hatta Cumhuriyet gazetesi, önceki gün açık bir şekilde, bir "sürtüşme"yi dile getirebiliyor.
Nereden nereye? 

"Türkiye'nin Kürt sorunu vardır" diyebilen Başbakan, şimdi kendisi "sorun" oluyor. 
Alınan bilgiler ve yayınlanan haberler, devletin zirvesinde bile, Erdoğan'a yönelik eleştirilerde, durumun ağırlığından bahsediliyor. 

Sezer'den önemli tespit 

Cumhuriyet gazetesi, "Sorumluluk uyarısı" başlığı altında manşetten verdiği haberde, "Sezer'in, MGK toplantısında Erdoğan'a 'demokratik açılımlarla bölgesel bakış' olamayacağını söylediğini" de belirtiyor. 
Cumhurbaşkanı Sezer'in, ayrıca Başbakan'ın "demokratik cumhuriyet" sözünü eleştirerek "ücalan'ın da kullandığı sözünüz yanlış anlaşılabilir" dediği dile getirilirken, "Demokratik açılımlarla bölgesel bakış, Anayasa'ya ve üniter yapı ruhuna aykırıdır. Terörün siyasallaşma çabalarının arttığı ortamda, sorumlu davranılması gerekir" dediği açıklanıyor. 

Oramiral'den eleştiriler... 

Cumhurbaşkanı'nın yanı sıra Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. Hilmi üzkök'ün de, 20 yıldır terörle mücadelenin Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ağırlıklı yapıldığına işaret ederek, sorunun çözümünde toplumun her kesiminin elini taşın altına sokması gerektiğini söylemesi de, Başbakan'a bir gönderme olarak yorumlanıyor. 
MGK'da, emekliye ayrılacak olan Deniz Kuvvetleri Komutanı'nın da Erdoğan'ı ağır bir şekilde eleştirdiği öne sürülüyor. 
Devletin zirvesinde böylesine bir sürtüşmenin aslında "sorun" teşkil ettiği de değerlendiriliyor. 

'Erdoğan da yargılanmalı' 

MHP Lideri Devlet Bahçeli ve diğer muhalefet partileri genel başkanlarının; Başbakan'ı "çok şiddetli" bir şekilde uyarıp hatta suçladığı hatırlanırsa, Erdoğan'ın bir sorun haline geldiği kendiliğinden ortaya çıkıyor. 
Başbakan Erdoğan, gerek muhalefet, gerek devlet zirvesinde yıldırımları üstüne çekerken, DEHAP Genel Başkanı'nın sözleri de bardağı adeta taşırıyor. 
Partisinin yayınladığı bildiri sebebiyle yargıç karşısına çıkan DEHAP Genel Başkanı Bakırhan'ın, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın aydınlarla yaptığı görüşmede dile getirdiği görüşler paralelinde sözlerinin bulunduğunu kaydederek, "Aynı sözleri söyleyen Başbakan Erdoğan da yargılanmalıdır" beyanında bulunuyor. 
Yani, DEHAP Genel Başkanı Bakırhan, Başbakan Erdoğan hakkında neredeyse suç duyurusunda bulunuyor. 

Sıra Ermeniler'de mi? 

Gerçekten de, nereden nereye gelindi? 
"Ucu açık" diye nitelendirdiğimiz, Erdoğan'ın tarihi yanılgısı ve gaf ötesi sözleri bakalım daha ne açılımlara temel oluşturacak? 
"Türkiye'de Kürt sorunu vardır" diyerek bizzat "sorun" olan Başbakan Erdoğan'ın, şimdi de, tepki üzerine iptal veya ertelenmek mecburiyetinde kalınan Ermeni toplantısının yapılmasını istediği iddia ediliyor. 
Sanıyoruz ki, bu girişim de, büyük yankıların doğmasına sebep olacak "hassaslık" taşıyor.
İster misiniz, "Türkiye'nin Kürt sorunu vardır" gaf ötesi sözünden sonra, "Türkiye'nin Ermeni sorunu vardır" beyanları ortaya atılsın. 
Gerçekten de, nereden nereye gelindi?

Kenan AKIN

----------

